# Who has the best home phone/broadband package



## colin79ie (5 Jan 2009)

I am thinking of switching to another service provider from BT. 

I have home phone and broadband with them for €45/month. However, our mobile calls are putting the bill up.

How does the various ones compare and is the quality of broadband as good?

Thanks


----------



## dave2k (5 Jan 2009)

I switched to UPC (20MB broadband, phone and TV) about 2 months ago and I have to say, I have never been happier.

I was with Eircom for years and have convinced nearly all my eligible friends and family to switch. 

The biggest difference is the broadband. It's lightning fast. You'll never go back to sub 10MB broadband after


----------

